
How Focused Should Startups be Being Acquired?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2010/10/12/how-focused-should-startups-be-being-acquired/
======
badmash69
It depends on the founders' perspectives.

Not all large companies are like Google. Any acquiring company would probably
lock in the founders for ages.

The mind numbing bureaucracy and command-control type of management that is
part and parcel of being in a large company are not ideal environment for
entrepreneurs.

